# What is this?



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I found a bump on rivers belly. I don't know what it is. It's not bothering him. Has anybody had anything like this before?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can not tell what I'm looking at, Can you give more description ( if bump is still there).
Is it hard like a pea or a seed, red, is it like a pimple, or just a bump? how big? Is there only one?
I hope it is nothing to worry about, maybe just a little bite...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have not seen anything like that on Willie. When in doubt, ask the Vet.


----------



## Gunnails (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like a fatty tumor, I have seen lots of them in my Vizsla's. They may develop one or two as early as 3 years, towards the end of there lives 3 of my Vizsla's were covered with them ranging in size from a pea to the size of a small orange.
A fatty tumor is not a health risk unless it grows next to the heart or some other vital organ.

Of course the only way to tell if it is a fatty tumor and not a more serious type of tumor is to have it biopsied.

But my money is on a fatty tumor.


----------

